# Tally 7.2 does not work in Vista. Why ???



## raksrules (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a laptop with Windows Vista as the OS. I am not able to run Tally 7.2 on it. Not even after changing the compatibility mode to Windows XP/98. Please suggest me some solution as this is very important for me.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 24, 2008)

I have used Tally 9.0..It works fine ...but not the multi user edition


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2008)

@rak007 vista is actually PISS TA 

srch google and see if that helps u 

*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Tally+7.2+++Windows+Vista&aq=f&oq=


----------

